# Lost: Black and Red Kokatat Dry Suit



## ccubillo (Jun 19, 2007)

Mens Black and Red XXL Kokatat dry suit w/ sry socks and relief zipper lost in citrus heights CA. Lost on the road (I think it flew out of the back of my truck). Searched and searched and posted signs in the area it was lost. This suit was lost near roseville rd between cirby and antelope - will probably turn up in Coloma. If found please email me at [email protected] - thank you!!!


----------

